# La Música Alrededor del Mundo.



## Pablo16 (Dic 15, 2008)

Hola a todos.

La semana pasada, vagando por youtube me encontre con esto:

YouTube - Stand By Me | Playing For Change | Song Around the World

Una prueba de que aveces la humanidad es muy inspiradora. Muy bonito, es arte.  

Quería compartirlo con ustedes. Espero que les agrade.

Saludos.


----------



## gaston sj (Dic 15, 2008)

que buen post! un video realmente muy lindo inspirador.! a veses los humanos hacen cosas buenas.! saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 15, 2008)

si... me recordo la cancion de "whe are the world" pero con gente comun y corriente...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Dic 18, 2008)

Disculpen mi ignorancia, pero no entendi el video.?


----------



## Pablo16 (Dic 18, 2008)

No hay nada que entenderle, solamente me parece buena forma de demostrar que es mejor estar un poco unidos...


----------



## manu_sonata (Dic 19, 2008)

muy muy bueno el videooo


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Dic 20, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhh no habia visto que eran de distintos lugares los cantantes. Parecian todos de EEUU.


----------



## Condor-11 (Dic 21, 2008)

Expectacular el video, no es solamente eso, suena bien y la musica muy buena por los montones de arreglos que tiene! 

Ya que estamos, y como dijo alguien recien, aqui dejo el tema de "we are the world, we are the children", con tremendos musicos como setevie wonder, ray charles, lionel richie, tina turner, michael jackson, etc etc!
Pondria el video como puso pablo...pero no me sale    asi que dejo el link. YouTube - We Are the World - Lionel Richie, Tina Turner, Jackson

Saludos y Felicidades!


----------



## Pablo16 (Dic 21, 2008)

Acá esta el ''We are the world''. 

YouTube - We Are the World - Lionel Richie, Tina Turner, Jackson

Solo debes poner pega aqui el link

Saludos.


----------



## gyerardos (Dic 21, 2008)

Solo como comentario... realmente a mi me gusta muchísimo michael jackson, pero la verdad es el que el primer video es conmovedor, además de que la página parece ser prometedora, con eso de cambiemos el mundo que es en la tarea que me encuentro ahora, no tirar basura, ser humano, ayudar a la gente, y tratar de no influenciarme por los medios de comunicación que lo  único que quieren que haga es comprar y comprar.

así que chavos... héchenle ganas y no compren cosas que no son necesarias, solo las que realmente los convensan ya que los unicos que realmente ganan son las empresas además de que cada vez pagan menos a los trabajadores.

su cuate gyerardos.

pd: que buen video, jajaja


----------



## Dano (Dic 21, 2008)

Un perfecto video que hace pensar con una cancion que causa emocion.

Excelente mostrarlo la comunidad.


----------



## Condor-11 (Dic 21, 2008)

Ah! gracias pablo! para la proxima tratare de acordarme jaja.

En cuanto a michael jackson= disco thriller, la cantidad y calidad de musicos que tiene ese disco es mortal, de hecho por eso se vendio un monton, igual no viene al caso, una simple acotacion jej.
Si alguien tiene algun video que lo aporte!

Saludos!


----------

